# Problems with ICH from Fish Store & More, Marietta, GA



## levens (Jun 3, 2008)

A couple weeks ago,_ Fish Store & More in Marietta, GA _had a big fish sale... A week or so later, I had an outbreak of ICH! Though I caught it early (a couple spots on one tang), it has killed EIGHT of my fish family members thus far. I have had the 125g reef/coral tank several years with NO problems of ICH or other parasites. Water quality is near perfect (confirmed by store consultant).

*Has anyone else had problems with fish purchased at the sale?*

At the advice of the stores maintenance staff, I have done many things to stop the casualties:
Cleaner Wrasse (works like mad)
2 Cleaner Shrimp (also working hard)
Daily addition to food: Metro, Extreme Garlic, Focus
Increase temperature to 79 degrees
Drop salinity slightly
Water change bi-monthly (by professional)
Considering UV Sterilizer, but I know this is controversial as to whether it really helps.

Remaining fish: Fairy Wrasse, Pajama Cardinalfish, Zebra Dartfish, Blue Regal Tang, 2 false clownfish (i think they have eggs!), Cleaner Wrasse, Diamond back sand goby.

Deaths: Purchased long before sale and always healthy: Green Mandarin, Spotted Mandarin, Kole Tang, Coral Beauty Angelfish. And purchased during sale: Unicorn Tang and 2 firefish, Squarespot Anthias

I am aware that Tangs (especially Regal) are prone to Ich.

What responsiblity should the store take? They know the quality of my tank as they have serviced it for the last 5 months.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

The store won't take any responsibility in most cases due to the fragile nature of SW fish. You need to check each fish you want to buy before buying them.

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

visual inspection will only identify the ich carrying fish if it is showing symptoms. basically the only way to stop this from happening is to set up a qt tank and set them in it for 5-7 weeks or so

sorry bout your fish but dont give up alot of people stop when they have an ich outbreak


----------



## smota (Jun 2, 2008)

that is so sad to hear... I can't believe it. I am also having problems with ich. Fortunately I only have 3 fish thus far. I am treating my tank with copper, but it seems that I can not win this battle. I don't know what I am doing wrong.


----------

